Ask HN: How to get into clinical trials (how they work/operate etc)? - ddorian43
======
wallflower
Assuming you are in the US, the FDA regulates all clinical trials.

[http://www.fda.gov/ForPatients/Approvals/Drugs/ucm405622.htm](http://www.fda.gov/ForPatients/Approvals/Drugs/ucm405622.htm)

It might be quite difficult for you to run a clinical trial. There are likely
more opportunities in the systems that surround clinical trials (patient
education, patient/doctor communications, training).

If you don't have a background in biostatistics, start learning. Biostatistics
is the interface between the FDA and the clinical trial team.

------
PaulHoule
I got in a clinical trial that was being run by my allergist as part of a
multi-center study.

At the time I had allergic asthma and was getting conventional treatment
(inhaled steroids, immunotherapy) so I was a control in a study of the effects
of the new drug Xolair.

For five years I got all my yearly diagnostics done for free, plus a yearly
appointment -- in fact it was better than free because they'd pay me about
$40.

Funny enough I am less bothered by asthma now, maybe the immunotherapy worked.

~~~
ddorian43
Thanks Paul, but I'm looking into "doing" clinical trials and not
"participating" like in your case.

I think I asked the wrong question.

